# Four married guys go fishing.



## hemi (Jul 10, 2006)

Four married guys go fishing.
 After an hour, the following conversation took place:
 First guy: "You have no idea what I had to do to be able to come out fishing this weekend. I had to promise my wife that I will paint every room in the house next weekend."
Second guy: "That's nothing; I had to promise my wife that I will build her a new deck for the pool." Third guy: "Man, you both have it easy! I had to promise my wife that I will remodel the kitchen for her."
They continue to fish when they realized that the fourth guy has
not said a word. So they asked him.
"You haven't said anything about what you had to do to be able to
come fishing this weekend. What's the deal?"
Fourth guy: "I just set my alarm for 5:30 am. When it went off, I shut off my
alarm, gave the wife a nudge and said, "Fishing or Sex" and she
said,


"Wear sun-block."


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2006)

Not too sure I like fishing that much...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Not too sure I like fishing that much...


Well, if I was married I'd do the same thing... except it'd be caving. :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well, if I was married I'd do the same thing... except it'd be caving. :uhyeah:



If you're married, your wife would go with you caving....


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 10, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Not too sure I like fishing that much...


Heh.  

You're not married, are you?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 10, 2006)

This is brilliant.  With me though, it'd be golfing.  Either way, this would probably work.  I'll report back in a month when I have time for golf...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> If you're married, your wife would go with you caving....


NO DOUBT!!


----------

